# Looking for hardcore bodybuilding routine



## gtbballer20 (Apr 12, 2011)

Must be 6 days a week and just fyi im taking D-bol...just looking to get some insight because im tired of my routine and tired of being skinny...links or personal workouts would be appreciated! thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

you may not be gaining weight due to overtraining and not getting enough quality cals. but to answer your question if you really want to train 6 days a week then a good thing to do to break plateus is train each muscle group twice a week but its important to keep the work sets reasonable i.e if you're using 12-15 sets for back you could use 6-8 on mon and 6-8 on thur

but you should post up your current training split and maybe a rough estimation of your macro intake so other members can get a wider picture and correctt any mistakes you maybe making.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I believe it would help you progress more by training each body part just the once per week that way

you can hit each muscle group hard rather than splitting up their workouts in the twice a week split

and doing 2 half a*sed workouts..

Maybe something like -

M - Chest

T - Back

W - Shoulders

T - Legs

F - Bi/Tri

S - Rest

S - Rest


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

gtbballer20 said:


> Must be 6 days a week and just fyi* im taking D-bol*...just looking to get some insight because im tired of my routine and *tired of being skinny*...links or personal workouts would be appreciated! thanks!


How long have you been training naturally bro?

If your diets crap your not gonna grow, end of.

Look in the gaining weight area of the site and get your diet spot on before taking anything, it would be a waste to do so.

*What are your stats?* Age, Weight, BF%, Time training etc..

along with a sample of your current diet plan, if you even have one.

If you do this we will see if we can help you.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

6 days?

mon legs tues off wed chest thur cardio fri back sat cardio sun cardio (hows that?)

it would really help if u posted your age, experience, diet aswell, maybe people can help u more???


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> I believe it would help you progress more by training each body part just the once per week that way
> 
> you can hit each muscle group hard *rather than splitting up their workouts in the twice a week split *
> 
> ...


lol! training a muscle group twice a week would mean 2 half a*sed workouts?

might want to read my original post again.


----------



## gtbballer20 (Apr 12, 2011)

im 22, 6'4", 223lbs (goes up and down all day give or take 2-3lbs), been lifting for around 3 years...dad is a former strength and conditioning coach so hes oldschool...i eat pretty dang good but lack veggies...drink a lot of milk, eat lots of meat and carbo load w bread, pasta, rice etc...

Mon: Back/Shoulders

Tues: Chest

Weds: Biceps/Triceps

Thurs: Legs/Cardio

Fri: Chest

Sat: Biceps/Triceps

Sun: rest or cardio


----------



## gtbballer20 (Apr 12, 2011)

bump


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Typical lol, train arms and chest twice a week but legs once?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Your soooooo overtraining is not even real... dont mean to be rude but HOW can you think your gonna recover from that, especially as i'm guessing you haven't realised that training your chest will burn out your triceps and then your directly training them the day after, I dont mean to bite the beef but seriously gets to me that people want to do steroids due to confusion of why they aren't getting results.

Think you honestly need to sit down with your dad and have a chat about your routine n that, remember papers don't mean anything just mean you've read books.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

sort everything out and try two days on one day off u need to rest this is when u grow, try and rest after back day and leg day especially as deads and squats should mess u up if your training intensly... imo


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a **** diet but I gain well, dont use AAS at moment in time and havent for over 6 months, my routine looks like this

Squats - usually work up in 5's, triples and doubles untill 1rm

maybe some hamstring work... usually just go home

Bench 3x5

dips (weighted) 3 sets x 5-infinity

incline or flat DB

some tricep work and maybe some face pulls

Deadlifts (same deal as the squats, go heavy and then go home)

If I do assitance work itll be

Chins

Bent rows

If I train a fourth day ill do

OHP

laterals

shrugs

Bicep work about 6 sets


----------



## gtbballer20 (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks for the responses guys...been changin stuff up and probly only gonna lift 4 days a week now with more rest...


----------

